# You want to know about me?



## Blair Wright

But first I want to know about you.

Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.

We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.

That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.


----------



## roomy

Fuck off.


----------



## manu1959

Blair Wright said:


> But first I want to know about you.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.



you don't appear to know the definition of racisim.....


----------



## random3434

I will admit I'm racist against racists.


----------



## del

the steeplechase has always made me feel disgruntled.

i guess you're right.


----------



## Toro

No, not really.

I don't want to know anything about you.


----------



## Blair Wright

Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.

First comment to me "Fuck off" 
Very rewarding and an insight into you.

The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.


----------



## del

Blair Wright said:


> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.



it was a brit that told you to fuck off, but, in the spirit of NATO and the UN......





















fuck off


----------



## manu1959

Blair Wright said:


> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.



you have something against us message boards..


----------



## elvis

Blair Wright said:


> But first I want to know about you.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.



Is your real first name Jeremiah?


----------



## Toro

Blair Wright said:


> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.



"Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.

A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.
> 
> A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."
Click to expand...


loonies, eh?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Blair Wright said:


> But first I want to know about you.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.


Are you related to Charlie Bass?


----------



## Bootneck

Blair Wright said:


> But first I want to know about you.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.



Have some eggs. I've seperated the whites.


----------



## Blair Wright

Well, that's the introduction over.

I see roomy is sitting at a bar with a pint. Is that how you know he's a Brit? He looks a bit sloshed to me. But I bet you a pound to a penny, he wouldn't turn round, hold the pint in the air and shout "Fuck off" to the people he would face in reality instead of on a PC keyboard. I'm sure he wouldn't want to put up a new picture after that.


----------



## Toro

Roomy lives in northeast England.  He told us.  That's how we now he's English.

Pretty clever of us, eh?


----------



## random3434

Blair Wright said:


> Well, that's the introduction over.
> 
> I see roomy is sitting at a bar with a pint. Is that how you know he's a Brit? He looks a bit sloshed to me. But I bet you a pound to a penny, he wouldn't turn round, hold the pint in the air and shout "Fuck off" to the people he would face in reality instead of on a PC keyboard. I'm sure he wouldn't want to put up a new picture after that.



He would if you were Irish! 




j/k roomy's a good egg, it's just his way, trust me, he's just messing with you...if you stick around you'll see.


----------



## random3434

I can't wait for you to meet Strolling Bones!


----------



## Blair Wright

Toro said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.
> 
> A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."
Click to expand...


Ah! Checked my IP did you? Are you sure I'm a Canadian? I could be from Newcastle in the north east of England, in which event I can fully realise why Roomy is Grumpy, what with the Championship to look forward to for the next 10 years with Shearer at the helm.


----------



## Blair Wright

Echo Zulu said:


> I can't wait for you to meet Strolling Bones!



That's way over my head.


----------



## KittenKoder

Blair Wright said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.
> 
> A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah! Checked my IP did you? Are you sure I'm a Canadian? I could be from Newcastle in the north east of England, in which event I can fully realise why Roomy is Grumpy, what with the Championship to look forward to for the next 10 years with Shearer at the helm.
Click to expand...


Another really bad fucking comedian ... sheesh ... I'll respond more when you are no longer a n00b.


----------



## random3434

Blair Wright said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for you to meet Strolling Bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's way over my head.
Click to expand...


   


Yes it is.......................


----------



## Blair Wright

Toro said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I don't want to know anything about you.



Unsurprising if you are a Floridian. Did you help with the vote rigging in 2000?


----------



## Blair Wright

KittenKoder said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.
> 
> A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Checked my IP did you? Are you sure I'm a Canadian? I could be from Newcastle in the north east of England, in which event I can fully realise why Roomy is Grumpy, what with the Championship to look forward to for the next 10 years with Shearer at the helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another really bad fucking comedian ... sheesh ... I'll respond more when you are no longer a n00b.
Click to expand...


I would rather you didn't.


----------



## random3434

Blair Wright said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> I don't want to know anything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprising if you are a Floridian. Did you help with the vote rigging in 2000?
Click to expand...


Hell yeah he did! How do you think he got the machines all rigged up, he's a member of the *Illuminati,* they have "people" everywhere..............


----------



## elvis

Blair Wright said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> I don't want to know anything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprising if you are a Floridian. Did you help with the vote rigging in 2000?
Click to expand...


were you on the grassy knoll in 1963?


----------



## Blair Wright

elvis3577 said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> I don't want to know anything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprising if you are a Floridian. Did you help with the vote rigging in 2000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were you on the grassy knoll in 1963?
Click to expand...


No, but had I been, I might have changed US history.


----------



## Blair Wright

Echo Zulu said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for you to meet Strolling Bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's way over my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.......................
Click to expand...


Not any more. Do you worship him then?


----------



## random3434

Blair Wright said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's way over my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not any more. Do you worship him then?
Click to expand...



Yes, we all do. It's like a *Cult,* here is what's on our t-shirts:


----------



## Blair Wright

I see I am on my way down. How many downs do I get before I am down and out?

Pity really. Am I rocking the American boat?


----------



## JBeukema

elvis3577 said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> I don't want to know anything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsurprising if you are a Floridian. Did you help with the vote rigging in 2000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were you on the grassy knoll in 1963?
Click to expand...


Sorry, that was me. I was aiming for Jackie (bitch gave me a VD), but I never was a very good shot



Echo Zulu said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not any more. Do you worship him then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we all do. It's like a *Cult,* here is what's on our t-shirts:
Click to expand...


I want a shirt..

wait... cult? I must wipe out this bastard faith, so that all shall bow down to James Teunis Beukema! Kill them! dash their children against the rocks! Take their women as sex slaves and kill all their cattle!


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ7m_IBX-Yo]YouTube - Alice Cooper - School's Out[/ame]


need i say more?


----------



## Toro

Blair Wright said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.
> 
> A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah! Checked my IP did you? Are you sure I'm a Canadian? I could be from Newcastle in the north east of England, in which event I can fully realise why Roomy is Grumpy, what with the Championship to look forward to for the next 10 years with Shearer at the helm.
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm Canadian.  Roomy is English, to whom I was referring.  And I might be clever, but I'm not clever enough to check your IP.

Sorry about you barcodes! How 'bout that Joey Barton, eh?


----------



## Blair Wright

strollingbones said:
			
		

> need i say more?



And that's your sole contribution to a newcomer?

I wonder why they worship you so much?


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> But first I want to know about you.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.



Guess I already know all I need to about you.

Holding personal views does not make one racist.  It makes them prejudiced and/or discriminatory; which, is NOT synonymous to racist.

You're off to a great start.


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.



Well yeah, and you're just a another typical dummy that either uneducated, or misusing a word to stir up shit.  Either way, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Blair Wright

Toro said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.
> 
> A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Checked my IP did you? Are you sure I'm a Canadian? I could be from Newcastle in the north east of England, in which event I can fully realise why Roomy is Grumpy, what with the Championship to look forward to for the next 10 years with Shearer at the helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm Canadian.  Roomy is English, to whom I was referring.  And I might be clever, but I'm not clever enough to check your IP.
> 
> Sorry about you barcodes! How 'bout that Joey Barton, eh?
Click to expand...


There you go - both of us off on the wrong foot. Rather like Joey Barton, hit out first and bugger the consequences.

Well, I'm a bit of everything. Born in London, England. Emigrated to Canada - now a dual national living outside of Montreal.

I'm not a barcodes fan, quite the opposite in fact. Can't quite stop laughing at their demise, considering at the beginning of the season they here hoping the same for *us.* So, who are *WE?*


----------



## strollingbones

and to think....the introduction thread is where we are welcoming and friendly


----------



## Toro

Blair Wright said:


> There you go - both of us off on the wrong foot. Rather like Joey Barton, hit out first and bugger the consequences.
> 
> Well, I'm a bit of everything. Born in London, England. Emigrated to Canada - now a dual national living outside of Montreal.
> 
> I'm not a barcodes fan, quite the opposite in fact. Can't quite stop laughing at their demise, considering at the beginning of the season they here hoping the same for *us.* So, who are *WE?*



I thought you might have been Canadian.  Usually, those who come here and take the piss out of the yanks are Canadians.  

Inferiority complex and all that, ya know. 

Plus, its 2:45am GMT, which would mean you'd be one lonely bugger posting at this time across the pond.


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> Well, that's the introduction over.
> 
> I see roomy is sitting at a bar with a pint. Is that how you know he's a Brit? He looks a bit sloshed to me. But I bet you a pound to a penny, he wouldn't turn round, hold the pint in the air and shout "Fuck off" to the people he would face in reality instead of on a PC keyboard. I'm sure he wouldn't want to put up a new picture after that.



I'd do it in a heartbeat and nobody'd do shit.  So your point is what?  That some people hide behind the anonymity of the internet and spout off things they wouldn't say in public?

Aren't you just the original Captain Obvious.

Obviously we've know roomy a few years.  He's the official USMB greeter and diplomatic fucking envoy.  Got a problem with that?


----------



## Blair Wright

Gunny said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> But first I want to know about you.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I already know all I need to about you.
> 
> Holding personal views does not make one racist.  It makes them prejudiced and/or discriminatory; which, is NOT synonymous to racist.
> 
> You're off to a great start.
Click to expand...


Well, since you have now formed your opinion, that's fine. And I have mine. Your response is racist.


----------



## Gunny

Toro said:


> Roomy lives in northeast England.  He told us.  That's how we now he's English.
> 
> Pretty clever of us, eh?


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I see it's just another typical US message board.
> 
> First comment to me "Fuck off"
> Very rewarding and an insight into you.
> 
> The better remark was that "I'm racist against racists" At least the poster, probably intending to be either funny or serious, strikes the right note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.
> 
> A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah! Checked my IP did you? Are you sure I'm a Canadian? I could be from Newcastle in the north east of England, in which event I can fully realise why Roomy is Grumpy, what with the Championship to look forward to for the next 10 years with Shearer at the helm.
Click to expand...


How is he supposed to check you IP, Sherlock?

HE is Canadian.  Kinda why he references Canadians.  It sort of works like that.  God but you get dumber by the post.


----------



## Bootneck

Gunny said:


> Obviously we've know roomy a few years.  He's the official USMB greeter and diplomatic fucking envoy.  Got a problem with that?



Hey! If there's any diplomatic fucking to be had, I'd like a share. I'm pretty good at both diplomacy and fucking.


----------



## Blair Wright

Gunny said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's the introduction over.
> 
> I see roomy is sitting at a bar with a pint. Is that how you know he's a Brit? He looks a bit sloshed to me. But I bet you a pound to a penny, he wouldn't turn round, hold the pint in the air and shout "Fuck off" to the people he would face in reality instead of on a PC keyboard. I'm sure he wouldn't want to put up a new picture after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it in a heartbeat and nobody'd do shit.  So your point is what?  That some people hide behind the anonymity of the internet and spout off things they wouldn't say in public?
> 
> Aren't you just the original Captain Obvious.
> 
> Obviously we've know roomy a few years.  He's the official USMB greeter and diplomatic fucking envoy.  Got a problem with that?
Click to expand...


Not in the least. And that's his official _diplomatic_ greeting, eh? To everyone - or just me?


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> I see I am on my way down. How many downs do I get before I am down and out?
> 
> Pity really. Am I rocking the American boat?



No, you're just dumb.  Someone rocking the boat would actually have something intelligent to say.


----------



## Gunny

strollingbones said:


> YouTube - Alice Cooper - School's Out
> 
> 
> need i say more?



Well, so much for THAT beer.  Good thing I have more.


----------



## Toro

Bootneck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously we've know roomy a few years.  He's the official USMB greeter and diplomatic fucking envoy.  Got a problem with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! If there's any diplomatic fucking to be had, I'd like a share. I'm pretty good at both diplomacy and fucking.
Click to expand...


I don't think roomy swings that way...


----------



## Toro

Gunny said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Alice Cooper - School's Out
> 
> 
> need i say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, so much for THAT beer.  Good thing I have more.
Click to expand...


It's _always_ a good thing when there's more beer.


----------



## Gunny

strollingbones said:


> and to think....the introduction thread is where we are welcoming and friendly



I'm thinking of making Roomy and Shogun co-mods for this forum.


----------



## Bootneck

Toro said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously we've know roomy a few years.  He's the official USMB greeter and diplomatic fucking envoy.  Got a problem with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! If there's any diplomatic fucking to be had, I'd like a share. I'm pretty good at both diplomacy and fucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think roomy swings that way...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> But first I want to know about you.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I already know all I need to about you.
> 
> Holding personal views does not make one racist.  It makes them prejudiced and/or discriminatory; which, is NOT synonymous to racist.
> 
> You're off to a great start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you have now formed your opinion, that's fine. And I have mine. Your response is racist.
Click to expand...


Sure thing, stupid.  Might I suggest you avail yourself of Dictionary.com before using a word you clearly have no understanding of?


----------



## Toro

Gunny said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and to think....the introduction thread is where we are welcoming and friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of making Roomy and Shogun co-mods for this forum.
Click to expand...


  Now THAT I'd like to see!


----------



## Blair Wright

Gunny said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck off" was pretty funny IMHO.  It's the English's language.  They know it better than any of us.  We're just borrowing it.
> 
> A Canadian might have said "Let me give you some advice about sex and travel..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Checked my IP did you? Are you sure I'm a Canadian? I could be from Newcastle in the north east of England, in which event I can fully realise why Roomy is Grumpy, what with the Championship to look forward to for the next 10 years with Shearer at the helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is he supposed to check you IP, Sherlock?
> 
> HE is Canadian.  Kinda why he references Canadians.  It sort of works like that.  God but you get dumber by the post.
Click to expand...


You don't know how to check an IP? _Whois_ the dumb one here, Watson?
Do the simple thing and ignore me.


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's the introduction over.
> 
> I see roomy is sitting at a bar with a pint. Is that how you know he's a Brit? He looks a bit sloshed to me. But I bet you a pound to a penny, he wouldn't turn round, hold the pint in the air and shout "Fuck off" to the people he would face in reality instead of on a PC keyboard. I'm sure he wouldn't want to put up a new picture after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it in a heartbeat and nobody'd do shit.  So your point is what?  That some people hide behind the anonymity of the internet and spout off things they wouldn't say in public?
> 
> Aren't you just the original Captain Obvious.
> 
> Obviously we've know roomy a few years.  He's the official USMB greeter and diplomatic fucking envoy.  Got a problem with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the least. And that's his official _diplomatic_ greeting, eh? To everyone - or just me?
Click to expand...


Pretty much everyone.  But DO take it personally, eh?


----------



## Gunny

Toro said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Alice Cooper - School's Out
> 
> 
> need i say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, so much for THAT beer.  Good thing I have more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's _always_ a good thing when there's more beer.
Click to expand...


True that! 

It makes me WAY more tolerant of goobers.


----------



## Blair Wright

Gunny said:


> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I already know all I need to about you.
> 
> Holding personal views does not make one racist.  It makes them prejudiced and/or discriminatory; which, is NOT synonymous to racist.
> 
> You're off to a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you have now formed your opinion, that's fine. And I have mine. Your response is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing, stupid.  Might I suggest you avail yourself of Dictionary.com before using a word you clearly have no understanding of?
Click to expand...


A dictionary is only an explanation of a word. It doesn't purport to have a feeling for it. I stick by my comment that everyone is a racist. 

I note that you find the need to throw insults to make your point. Why is that?


----------



## Toro

Anyways, Blair.  Welcome aboard.

Just a hint next time - when you first come to a new place, you probably would do better if you didn't call everyone a racist.  Generally, that's not a good way to win friends.


----------



## Toro

These guys aren't very popular around here.


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Checked my IP did you? Are you sure I'm a Canadian? I could be from Newcastle in the north east of England, in which event I can fully realise why Roomy is Grumpy, what with the Championship to look forward to for the next 10 years with Shearer at the helm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is he supposed to check you IP, Sherlock?
> 
> HE is Canadian.  Kinda why he references Canadians.  It sort of works like that.  God but you get dumber by the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know how to check an IP? _Whois_ the dumb one here, Watson?
> Do the simple thing and ignore me.
Click to expand...


Of course I can check you IP.  While I feel a bit embarrassed for you having to point this out, I am not Toro, to whom your comment was directed, who does not have the capability to check IPs on this board.

I ignore no one.  Ought to make you feel REAL comfortable.


----------



## strollingbones

Gunny said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and to think....the introduction thread is where we are welcoming and friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of making Roomy and Shogun co-mods for this forum.
Click to expand...




i dont think that will work...they dont like talking to each other...and would have already banned everyone else...i think i can sneak past them..echo, dis, gunny, maybe article 15...i am not sure o care....who would ban care?

i think gunny should make me a mod, i am objective, non partisan and open minded.
just think of the peace and quiet gunny...well then...i would be sport bitching


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you have now formed your opinion, that's fine. And I have mine. Your response is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, stupid.  Might I suggest you avail yourself of Dictionary.com before using a word you clearly have no understanding of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dictionary is only an explanation of a word. It doesn't purport to have a feeling for it. I stick by my comment that everyone is a racist.
> 
> I note that you find the need to throw insults to make your point. Why is that?
Click to expand...


I have no need to throw insults.  Why do you feel the need to attract them?  Stop whining.

Sorry bud, no sale.  Words mean things.  You don't get to arbitrarily choose your own definitions.  Racism has a specific meaning.  With your own words, you clearly choose to misuse it.


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> These guys aren't very popular around here.



which one's huggy?


----------



## strollingbones

so i get to be a mod?


----------



## Toro

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys aren't very popular around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one's huggy?
Click to expand...


I want to know which one is 52nd Street?


----------



## strollingbones

the one in white ....i thought canadians were fucking smarter than americans....


----------



## eots

Blair Wright said:


> But first I want to know about you.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.



one can  never tell ...just where.. such ...bullshit...may lead..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnZ5p7nA8K8]YouTube - inflatable enema plug demonstration[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Toro said:


> Anyways, Blair.  Welcome aboard.
> 
> Just a hint next time - when you first come to a new place, you probably would do better if you didn't call everyone a racist.  Generally, that's not a good way to win friends.



It is however a good way to meet the Admin.


----------



## strollingbones

it wont open for me.....conspiracy against you...wont let your stuff open


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Blair.  Welcome aboard.
> 
> Just a hint next time - when you first come to a new place, you probably would do better if you didn't call everyone a racist.  Generally, that's not a good way to win friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is however a good way to meet the Admin.
Click to expand...


how long did it take for agna to intro himself to the admin?


----------



## Gunny

strollingbones said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and to think....the introduction thread is where we are welcoming and friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of making Roomy and Shogun co-mods for this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that will work...they dont like talking to each other...and would have already banned everyone else...i think i can sneak past them..echo, dis, gunny, maybe article 15...i am not sure o care....who would ban care?
> 
> i think gunny should make me a mod, i am objective, non partisan and open minded.
> just think of the peace and quiet gunny...well then...i would be sport bitching
Click to expand...


No way.  You'd ban everyone and I know WHO that "sport bitching" would be aimed at.


----------



## Toro

strollingbones said:


> the one in white ....i thought canadians were fucking smarter than americans....



Er SB, remember "Yukon"

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/78806-more-holocaust-denial.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/74545-usa-is-finished.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/73148-an-americans-lament.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/73599-a-question-for-the-queers.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/73487-repent.html

So much for that theory...


----------



## Gunny

elvis3577 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Blair.  Welcome aboard.
> 
> Just a hint next time - when you first come to a new place, you probably would do better if you didn't call everyone a racist.  Generally, that's not a good way to win friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is however a good way to meet the Admin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long did it take for agna to intro himself to the admin?
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?  Dude showed up with a neon billboard on his forehead: "Lookit Me! Lookit ME!"


----------



## strollingbones

o please just cause someone grabs a flag av and calls himself canadian doesnt make him one now does it...by the way toro how many teeth you got missing....that is what is funny canadian men of a certian age (pre face mask and mouth guards) have no teeth are you one of thoses?


car


----------



## Toro

strollingbones said:


> o please just cause someone grabs a flag av and calls himself canadian doesnt make him one now does it...by the way toro how many teeth you got missing....that is what is funny canadian men of a certian age (pre face mask and mouth guards) have no teeth are you one of thoses?
> 
> 
> car



You're getting us mixed up with the English.


----------



## strollingbones

somewhere  in that bag of NO's gunny must be a few yes cards....keep looking....who would i ban?  lol....okay lets discuss who  i wouldnt ban ...it would be faster lol...hell i couldnt do a mods job to save your life...


----------



## Bootneck

A Canadian walks into a bar and ordered a beer. The bartender replied, "Sorry, we don't serve Canadians in this bar." 

"But I'm really thirsty," the Canadian replied. "I'll do anything for a beer!" 

"Okay," says the bartender,"if you can do three things, I'll get you a beer." 

"First," says the bartender,"do you see that big guy standing by the door? 6'5", 275 pound ex-NFL linebacker who got thrown out of the league for being too mean and nasty? You gotta knock him out cold and drag him out of the bar. That's number one." 

"Number two. Back in the kitchen we got this Doberman Pinscher. He's mean, he's nasty, he's vicious, he's hungry, and he's got a bad tooth. You gotta remove his bad tooth. That's number two." 

"Number three. Upstairs we got a 70-year-old, 300 pound hooker. You gotta screw her until she climaxes three times. That's number three." 

"I'll do it!" screams the Canadian. "What's first?" 

"First is the big guy by the door." 

The Canadian leaps to his feet and runs headfirst into the huge man. The two of them are rolling on the floor with fists and blood flying everywhere. Finally, the Canadian smashes a chair over his head and drags him from the bar. 

Panting and bleeding, he askes the bartender, "Okay, what's next?" 

"Number two is the dog in the kitchen." 

The Canadian runs into the kitchen. The bartender hears barking, yelling, snarling, screaming, and jaws snapping, followed by a long, painful howling that obviously came from the dog. 

The Canadian runs out of the bar, his clothes all ripped and filthy, and says to the bartender, "Okay, where's the old lady with the bad tooth?"


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## dilloduck

poor dog


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> poor dog



Someone call PETA ...


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SDHxaYhqAo]YouTube - Don't Think Of A Black Man[/ame]


----------



## Kalam

Blair Wright said:


> Well, that's the introduction over.
> 
> I see roomy is sitting at a bar with a pint. Is that how you know he's a Brit? He looks a bit sloshed to me. But I bet you a pound to a penny, he wouldn't turn round, hold the pint in the air and shout "Fuck off" to the people he would face in reality instead of on a PC keyboard. I'm sure he wouldn't want to put up a new picture after that.





Welcome.


----------



## Blair Wright

Gunny said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Blair.  Welcome aboard.
> 
> Just a hint next time - when you first come to a new place, you probably would do better if you didn't call everyone a racist.  Generally, that's not a good way to win friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is however a good way to meet the Admin.
Click to expand...


Thank you.

It was of course deliberate. I'm not one for saying "I'm Blair, I live in XXX, I'm YY years of age and married. I have 2 children.........etc.

See, I woke you up for the afternoon, didn't I?


----------



## Gunny

Blair Wright said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Blair.  Welcome aboard.
> 
> Just a hint next time - when you first come to a new place, you probably would do better if you didn't call everyone a racist.  Generally, that's not a good way to win friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is however a good way to meet the Admin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> It was of course deliberate. I'm not one for saying "I'm Blair, I live in XXX, I'm YY years of age and married. I have 2 children.........etc.
> 
> See, I woke you up for the afternoon, didn't I?
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

Toro said:


> These guys aren't very popular around here.



I think I can see tank and  Will doing anal in the background...



strollingbones said:


> [.who would ban care?
> 
> i think gunny should make me a mod, i am objective, non partisan and open minded.
> just think of the peace and quiet gunny...well then...i would be sport bitching


----------



## Gunny

JBeukema said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys aren't very popular around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can see tank and  Will doing anal in the background...
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> [.who would ban care?
> 
> i think gunny should make me a mod, i am objective, non partisan and open minded.
> just think of the peace and quiet gunny...well then...i would be sport bitching
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Seriously, if you're dressed up like that shit, you should KNOW something's wrong.


----------



## Xenophon

This thread is gayer then the Bass in Frisco.


----------



## DamnYankee

Blair Wright said:


> But *first I want to know about you*.
> 
> Not about you personally but your political views, because it's my impression that every single person who posts on any forum, is a racist in one form or another. Now, don't deny it - because by doing so will only infer bigotry.
> 
> We are all racists, because we all hold personal views.
> 
> That's all from me for the moment. As I am honest enough to write this and not just some useless and untruthful introduction, lets see where it leads.




Since you've already formed an opinion, WTF are you asking for???


----------

